

Google's Brand Is Not What It Once Was - ForHackernews
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/06/googles-brand-is-not-what-it-once-was/373483/

======
sharemywin
Not sure I understand the refernce to the stock price at the end. Since when
is stock price a leading indicator?

